# Post your Sephora F&F 2007 hauls in this thread!



## Juneplum (Nov 7, 2007)

soooo what did y'all get from Sephora's friends and family this year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is what i've bought *so far* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





stila gift of glaze
Smashbox Master's Class Expert Eyes Set
Bliss Snow Suit
Best Of Bliss
Bliss Merry Citrus
Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes Collection
NARS Lipstick - Red Lizard
NARS Dolce Vita Set
Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss - Sugar Rush & Sugar Goddess
Too Faced The Quickie Chronicles - The Future Lovers
Clarins Gentle Exfoliating Refiner
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Dior Diorshow Black Out Mascara 
Tocca Bagno da Viaggio - Cleopatra
Tocca Travel candle set
Tocca Stella perfume
Tocca Florence perfume
Tokidoki Makeup Mirror - Stellina
Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie Body Butter
Fresh Sugar Tart Gift Set
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion
Night Series Mini Palette
NARS J.Mendel Lip Palette
Stila Noir Palette
Dolce & Gabbana The One - EDP


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 7, 2007)

So far I got:
MUFE Forever Diamonds
MUFE Aqua eyes Collection
Fekkai Highlight Mascara in gold
Sephora Gold glitter spray
Sephora Shimmer Brush

Plan on getting:
Nars Moonfleet Gloss
UD mini 24/7 set
tarte lip exfoliatior thingy
meteorites brush
Givenchy glitter gloss
Fekkai Glitter spray
smashbox holiday gloss set
guerlain kiss kiss liplift
lancome ombres eclair in silver

Im addicted!


----------



## astronaut (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_soooo what did y'all get from Sephora's friends and family this year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is what i've bought *so far* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





stila gift of glaze
Smashbox Master's Class Expert Eyes Set
Bliss Snow Suit
Best Of Bliss
Bliss Merry Citrus
Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes Collection
NARS Lipstick - Red Lizard
NARS Dolce Vita Set ($59 Value) - Dolce Vita Set
Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss - Sugar Rush & Sugar Goddess
Too Faced The Quickie Chronicles - The Future Lovers
Clarins Gentle Exfoliating Refiner
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Dior Diorshow Black Out Mascara 
Tocca Bagno da Viaggio - Cleopatra
Tocca Travel candle set
Tocca Stella perfume
Tocca Florence perfume
Tokidoki Makeup Mirror - Stellina
Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie Body Butter
Fresh Sugar Tart Gift Set
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion
Night Series Mini Palette
NARS J.Mendel Lip Palette
Stila Noir Palette
Dolce & Gabbana The One - EDP_

 
Holy moly what was your total??!!!

Here's what I got:

Item#   Qty   Price   Amt   Description
1031574 1 $84.00 $84.00 Smashbox/Encounter Brush Kit/Encounter Brush Kit
961524 1 $55.00 $55.00 Hilary Duff/With Love.../3.3 oz Eau de Parfum Spray
741967 1 $13.00 $13.00 Clinique/Lash Building Primer/Lash Building Primer
1047778 1 $0.00 $0.00 Samples/Diesel Fuel For Life Pour Femme EDP - 0.05 oz
1014406 1 $0.00 $0.00 Samples/Dior J'adore Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz
866558 1 $0.00 $0.00 Samples/Kenzo FlowerbyKenzo Eau de Parfum - 0.04 oz
1046218 1 $0.00 $0.00 Exclusive Samples/Cargo Color Cards

Merchandise Total: $152.00

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Order Totals: Merchandise Total: $152.00
*Promotional Discount: $30.40*
Tax: $9.42
Order Total: $131.02


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 7, 2007)

MUFE Eyeshadows
-Orange Coral Matte 5 
-Mettalic Navy Blue Iridescent 81 

NARS
-Taj Mahal blush

Aquolina Pink Sugar Perfume

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion  

I'm happy though I kinda want that NARS Night clubbing palette.


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Laura Mercier Tinted Foundtion
Philosophy Cinnamon Buns Lotion
Philosophy Cinnamon Buns Shower Gel
Bliss Hand Cream
Philosophy Falling In Love Fragrance Oil
Carols Daughter Scrub


----------



## Switz1880 (Nov 8, 2007)

Eeek!  My haul is tiny.  I only got:


NARS Dolce Vita Set
NARS Hot Sauce Palette

NOt bad - I only spent $68 with tax!


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's mine:

Dior quints in Beige Massai and Sunset Cafe
Cargo SuedeBlush in Gold Coast
Cargo Botanical lipstick in Evangeline
Cargo lipgloss duo in Bella Bella
UDPP
UD Eyeshadow in Goddess
UD Deluxe eyeshadow in Honey
Too Faced Lash Injection
Sephora Maniac Long-Wearing lipstick #15
Sephora make-up Eraser pen

I wanted to get some Boscia oil blotting papers and the Sephora kabuki brush but they ran out


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is my sephora order 

i got 

Pink limited edition train case- first ordered the black then went to store to exchange

Laura Geller Blush in ethereal rose

Laura Geller Baked marble eyeshadow 2 of them in 
Blue Heaven and Moonstone

Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Stray Dog and Primer potion for eyes

Vincent Longo Wet/dry eyeshadow in galaxy mist

Sephora *Maniac Long Wearing Lipstick* in #01

sephora lipstick in 61 and 65

Lorac eyeshadow in Delight


----------



## righteothen (Nov 9, 2007)

Imju Fiberwig X2
Benefit Cosmetics Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liner - Birthday Suit
TheBalm TimeBalm Concealer - Light
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion
Stila Convertible Eye Color - Stone
Stila Convertible Color - Peony
Benefit Cosmetics Lyin' Eyes - 01
Benefit Cosmetics The Talent Brush
Shiseido The Makeup Eyelash Curler
Sephora Brand Make Up Brush Cleansing Wipes - 20 Sheets

I've been waiting for a while for this to happen, as you can see ^_^.  Might go back for some more, but I wanted to get my Fiberwig before it was sold out.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_soooo what did y'all get from Sephora's friends and family this year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is what i've bought *so far* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_stila gift of glaze, Smashbox Master's Class Expert Eyes Set, Bliss Snow Suit, Best Of Bliss, Bliss Merry Citrus, Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes Collection, NARS Lipstick - Red Lizard, NARS Dolce Vita Set, Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss - Sugar Rush & Sugar Goddess, Too Faced The Quickie Chronicles - The Future Lovers, Clarins Gentle Exfoliating Refiner, Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer, Dior Diorshow Black Out Mascara, Tocca Bagno da Viaggio - Cleopatra, Tocca Travel candle set, Tocca Stella perfume, Tocca Florence perfume, Tokidoki Makeup Mirror - Stellina, Carol's Daughter Almond Cookie Body Butter, Fresh Sugar Tart Gift Set, Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion, Night Series Mini Palette, NARS J.Mendel Lip Palette,
Stila Noir Palette, Dolce & Gabbana The One - EDP_

 






h, my





1st order 

Sephora Brand Luxury Chocolate Croc Print Train Case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
CARGO Beauty Insider Palette 
NARS Single Eye Shadow - Fuji 
2nd order 

Dior Detective Chic Eye Palette  
shu uemura Eyelash Curler  
Sephora Brand Professionnel Retractable Lip Brush #60


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So far I got:
MUFE Forever Diamonds
MUFE Aqua eyes Collection
Fekkai Highlight Mascara in gold
Sephora Gold glitter spray
Sephora Shimmer Brush

Plan on getting:
Nars Moonfleet Gloss
UD mini 24/7 set
tarte lip exfoliatior thingy
meteorites brush
Givenchy glitter gloss
Fekkai Glitter spray
smashbox holiday gloss set
guerlain kiss kiss liplift
lancome ombres eclair in silver

Im addicted!_

 

have you purchased the Fekkai glitter spray? i was looking at it last night and was wondering it worked.  know anybody who has bought it yet?


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 14, 2007)

Carol's Daughter Tui Hair Oil - 2 oz the best hair oil
Kimora Lee Simmons Concealer - Medium Dark 5 looks like my color ad i wanna know why my girl kimora failed so bad at cosmetics
NARS Dolce Vita Set ($59 Value) - i love nars i cant help it
Stila Gift of Glaze- still have some from last yr but the value is awesome
Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box- been wanting to try these and the size is great   
Bourjois Mini Volume Glamour Ultra Black Mascara - i do mascara last and always forget to put it on 

Samples -ALL WHAT I WANTED TO TRY FOR A WHILE!!!
Rx for Brown Skin Bright and Healthy Ultra-Gentle Moisturizer
Dermadoctor KP Duty - 1.2 ml 821652 $0.00 1   $0.00
Per-fekt Beauty Skin Perfection Gel in Radiant


ALL FOR $130 W/EXPRESS SHIPPING!!


----------



## Tendertoni (Nov 14, 2007)

I ordered:

 Anastasia Brow Express - Brunette
 Boscia Smoothing Facial Polish (luv this stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Fresh Sugar Soap Anniversary Edition
 Fresh Vanilla Soap
 L'Occtiane Gateway Treasure Set (perfect for my Christmas vacation!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Samples
 Rx for Brown Skin Bright and Health Ultra Gentle Moisturizer
 Stila Creme Bouquet EDP
 Urban Decay Eyeshadow and Eyeshadow Primer Potion
 Murad Acne Body Wash

Total came to $106.64.  I'm thinking about getting the Marc Jacobs Daisy gift set before the sale is over.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the fekkai spray and i love it! So cute and so much fun!


----------



## Tendertoni (Nov 15, 2007)

Ordered the Marc Jacobs Daisy gift set today.  Next week....skin care!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samples
Rx for Brown Skin Bright and Healthy Ultra Gentle Moisturizer (got another one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
MD Skincare All-In-One Facial Cleanser with Toner
Dr. Brandt Liquid skin
Sephore Tangerine Grapefruit Boday wash

Total came to $57.97.  I Love Friends and Family!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tendertoni* 

 
_I ordered:

 Anastasia Brow Express - Brunette
 Boscia Smoothing Facial Polish (luv this stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 Fresh Sugar Soap Anniversary Edition
 Fresh Vanilla Soap
 L'Occtiane Gateway Treasure Set (perfect for my Christmas vacation!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Samples
 Rx for Brown Skin Bright and Healthy Ultra Gentle Moisturizer
 Stila Creme Bouquet EDP
 Urban Decay Eyeshadow and Eyeshadow Primer Potion
 Murad Acne Body Wash

Total came to $106.64.  I'm thinking about getting the Marc Jacobs Daisy gift set before the sale is over.  Decisions, decisions._


----------

